
X-ray decks: the lost bone music of the Soviet Union - tintinnabula
http://www.newstatesman.com/culture/music-theatre/2017/08/x-ray-decks-lost-bone-music-soviet-union
======
hprotagonist
There was a good 99 Percent Invisible episode about this a while ago, too:
[http://99percentinvisible.org/episode/bone-
music/](http://99percentinvisible.org/episode/bone-music/) (2015)

------
linkmotif
This is featured in the opening scene of
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stilyagi_(film)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stilyagi_\(film\))

------
thriftwy
It's not erased from memory - it's widely known.

Perhaps an article a year even on HN.

